# 3 types of C?



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

I've just discovered this board and been reading it alot. From your posts, it seems to me there are three types of C: C as in D and C alternating, classic IBS-C dominant, and slow motility C. Is that right? If so, why are these three tribes under one tent? Don't I really want to get diet and other recommendations on say, bananas, only from my slow-mo buddies? Isn't that one reason why what works vary so widely?


----------



## jenifer moor (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes I agree Citylady. As a slow mo type I would just love the threads to be more specific to types. How can we organize this? Maybe by just starting up threads specific to our individual problem? Any suggestions?


----------



## sprucecircle (Oct 29, 2002)

I think you have a great idea. It would be great to have a board titled Slow Motility - any idea how we can make that happen?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Please ckeck out this web site http://www.colonichealth.com There is a link that discribes IBS, and so much more!There aren't 3 types of C, there is only one type. The thing is, everybodys systems re-acts differently.Suki


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quotelease ckeck out this web site http://www.colonichealth.com


This site contains a lot of bogus info.


> quote:There aren't 3 types of C, there is only one type.


This is false. The term constipation can be used in different ways: infrequent defecation, straining, and incomplete evacuation are also described as constipation. Technically, only the first one is "true" constipation.Studies seem to indicate there is a functional constipation which does not involve altered transit and a refractory constipation, which does.


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

So what would functional constipation be caused by? I've never been able to understand what constipation would be caused by if not by altered/slow motility. Jimmye


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can have hard, dry, hard to pass stools that exit the body in the normal 72 hour time frame. Which is what you are likely to see in functional constipation.This often is helped by eating more fiber, drinking more water which alters the stool consistancy so it comes out easier.In slow-motility it can take longer than 72 hours to get out of the body, sometimes much more than 72 hours and increasing fiber tends to only bog things down even more.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:So what would functional constipation be caused by? I've never been able to understand what constipation would be caused by if not by altered/slow motility


Lack of fiber. Americans eat a lot of refined carbohydrates (sugar and simple starch) with little fiber.


----------



## Citylady403 (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the clarification on functional and refractory C. Aren't there then different dietary recommendations ? Shouldn't people who are prone to refractory C stop taking fiber when they have problems and drink/eat different things? Shouldn't they ordinarily eat less fiber at one time, or only certain types? Maybe avoid foods or vitamins that are known to slow things down?


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I think the idea of separate threads is a good one.But how can we,mere mortals,bring this about?I've got a very long colon with slow motility.If I take fibre supplements(I eat a lot of fibre and drink lots anyway),I'll just get more bloated,unless I use a motility aid of some kind.It's true that some advice people give will be of no benefit to someone with a different type of problem - eg.probiotics won't help if you don't need them and exclusion diets are pointless if food intolerance is not a problem.Similarly,someone with IBS C.might get help from anti-spasmodics that wouldn't help someone like me.In my case,fibre supplements alone just lead to a more distended,blocked up plumbing system,and the standard colon self-massage won't work because my colon is curving and coiling all over the shop(I couldn't possibly follow it unless I stuck my hands inside!)


----------



## katykaren (Apr 5, 2003)

I have slow transit C, and am just thrilled to hear that other people exist who find that traditional C therapies (fiber, prunes, etc.) don't work, even make thing worse. (Don't you just hate when people suggest these things as if we haven't tried them -- it just adds insult to injury.)I just read that heat can sometimes help. I have a heat pack, and am trying it on my tummy today. Anyone have success with this?I think linking IBS to my slow transit C has been revelatory. It makes sense that my colon is stressed, and TLC is what helps most (not more harsh fiber or stimulants.) Not eating when I feel bad sees to help a lot, like it gives my tummy time to rest and recouperate. Chewing foods well, eating and drinking slowly, etc. have helped too.What have others of you done that helps soothe a stressed colon that decides to clinch instead of pulse?from an IBS-Cer who hasn't had D in decades.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Flux...I have a feeling that you are more medically minded..that's why you think that info on that site is bogus. Did I not say that everybody's system re-acts differently? There is only one definition of "C" "Difficult,incomplete,or infrequent evacuation of the bowels". How it comes out, all depends on how unhealthy the colon is.I'm here to provide everyone with the opportunity to discover the powerful benefits of natural health! Suki


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:There is only one definition of "C" "Difficult,incomplete,or infrequent evacuation of the bowels". How it comes out, all depends on how unhealthy the colon is.


No, the colon can be healthy and constipated simultaneously: that is just lack of fiber. Also, the defintion is wrong as noted above.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Funny...that definition is from the Dictionary!Sorry a healthy colon does not have a problem with constipation , but I do agree that when people do have constipation and all the other symptoms, it is lack of fiber, and a well balanced diet. Milk can also be a factor now day's. You should drink Soy milk, Goats milk or Organic Milk.Here's is another web site to check out http://www.alivepublishing.com click on the moon icon. Click on any link, go to search type in "Purify Yourself" . Two magazines will come up. the 2002 has alot of food info the other 2003 is about Purifying yourself.You can also search for the "Milk" article. This is a great Magazine published in Canada. You might even beable to pick up a copy once a month at your health store.Suki


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Suki1I don't agree with unhealthy colon=constipation. I had a colonoscopy and am happy to report that my colon is as healthy as can be. Drinking soy milk for me would not be good, I get very bloated and painful intestines for a few days from beans of any kind. Why would organic milk be any less organic than "organic" milk? Regular milk comes from the cow just as much as "organic", no?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: had a colonoscopy and am happy to report that my colon is as healthy as can be.


How can a colonscopy tell you that your colon has or doesn't have a motility problem?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I don't know if I have a motolity problem or not, doctor didn't get into that, just that they haven't found anything abnormal like growths ect.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey Jo-Jo! Do you live in Quebec?...I'm from Val D'or!Anyways you can't get the April issue yet from the web site I gave you ,but if you go to your natural health store or the health department in the food store...you still might get it.I'll give a quote form the Alive magazine for you about milk."A glass of, cold fresh milk is an inviting image seen daily in the media. This marketing image belies the fact that modern milk production is a cornerstone of processed food production. Unless your purchase organic milk, the milk you buy in the supermarkets or at the corner grocer is no longer "natural," but undergoes a host of processes including pasteurization and homogenization.The resulting product is a pale image of its former self,it's digestibility and nutritional value having been compromised, often contributing to human ailments ranging from lactose intolarance and heart disease to life-threatening allergies. What follows are some problems brought about by conventional dairy processing.Milk processing begins when the cows are fed antibiotics to treat illness including mastitis (infection of the udder). This practice leads to antibiotic residues in the cow,s milk, which is compounded by the fact that after milking, the product is shipped to a central collection facility where residues effectively contaminate the entire supply."Well I think you get the picture.There are some people that are allergic to soy, so drink organic or goats milk. They say that goats milk is the closest to human milk. Also if you eat dark leafy veggies and almonds are a good source of calcium.Drinking ALOT of milk also is one of the cause to constipation.Suki


----------



## moxie (Mar 22, 2003)

Constipation is defined by the consistency of the end product - a constipated stool is hard, dry, lacking water. Frequency of stooling does not define constipation, although it may be a feature of the stooling pattern.The gross average human transit time from ingestion of food, through digestion, absorption and defecation is 23-27 hours. As with all generalizations, these numbers may be very inaccurate for some functioning colons.If you consider the many other differences between human beings, it is not surprising that transit times thru the gastrointestinal (GI) tract vary too. It is also not surprising that some foods, in some people, tend to slow or speed up transit times.There is only one secret to reducing your personal frequency of constipation and that is to learn about your own body. Not one thing posted is going to be your one personal magic answer, although using another's postings of what works/does not work for him/her may give you ideas about what to try. And only try changing one thing at a time for a few days, otherwise you will not learn which item is working/not working for you.I concur with flux about Suki's postings and web site. Approach with caution; buyer beware.And incidentally - having nursed (I'm an RN) children close to death from receiving unpasteurized (farm fresh) milk, I'm a skeptic about the benefits of this. When discussing allergies, always remember than anyone may be or may become allergic to any substance at any time. This includes goats' milk, soy milk and any other ingested substance. Allergy can be a life-threatening issue; do not use the term lightly. Some of us are just intolerant of some substances i.e. we know they do not "agree" with us too well. Use the term "intolerant" when talking about these substances.Do not confuse lactose intolerance with allergy. Lactose intolerance is caused by the lack of or reduction of lactase - an enzyme - needed to digest milk sugar (lactose). Lactose intolerance is usually a genetic problem, although sometimes people can become lactose intolerant either permanently or temporarily after another illness e.g. a GI viral or bacterial illness. This is common in toddlers after viral illness.I do concur with possible problems associated with trace hormones in milk and that organically raised cows would seem to solve this problem. However, how do organic farmers ensure their cows do not have mastitis and that the organisms causing the mastitis are not in the milk, unless the milk is pasteurized? (Mastitis is also very painful for the cow - hear the bellowing once and you'll be thankful for antibiotics.)I hope this helps to clarify some issues. All of us with GI problems are best helped by listening to others and learning to manage our own particular GI tract, one small change at a time.Dietary safeguards lie in eating a wide variety of foods.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Yes Suki i'm from Quebec. Thank you for the info. I drink lactose free milk, would be nice to find some organic lactose free. There is a farm around my house where we got our goat's milk just a few minutes out of the goat. I find if it's straight out of the goat you don't get that goaty taste but found that i was burping the goat taste for a few days after drinking the milk, for that reason i don't drink goat's milk anymore. I don't have an allergy to milk and am not even sure if i am lactose intolerant even but what i do know is if i drink regular milk i get very bloated and have intense intestinal pain for a few days. My gastro doctor tells me i'm not lactose intolerant because i don't have D after drinking it, so i don't know.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I heard you can get TB from unpasteurized milk, is that true?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

I haven't heard that Jo-Jo, but your o.k in drinking lactose free milk. It is an alternative. So many studies are coming out about regular milk, on how bad it is. That's probably why you feel bad Jo-Jo after drinking it. Here's another site to check out http://www.milksucks.com I'm not making this stuff up!I won't be too surprised..if supermarkets stop selling it in a couple years. They already carry alot of dairy alternatives.I just started drinking Organic milk, it costs a little more, but it worth it.For those of you that are allergic to soy or goats milk, then eat dark leafy vegetables or almonds.Suki


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:That's probably why you feel bad Jo-Jo after drinking it. Here's another site to check out http://www.milksucks.com I'm not making this stuff up!I


But they are


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

If you are classifying constipation by transit times then there are four types1) normal colonic and rectal transit times,(IBS) (2) slow colonic transit only, (3) delayed rectal transit only,( this is with pelvic floor dysfunction I think) and (4) slow colonic and rectal transit


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Flux, question for you.O.k. I don't have D when i drink milk. Can't remember the last time I had D. I get very painful intestines if i drink milk and gastro doc says i'm not lactose intolerant. What do you think about this?


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

That's really funny Flux! Now maybe you think it's a bunch of "Malarky" , and thats fine, everyone has their own opinion, but when it come to health you couldn't stand in the way of people that do believe in it. The facts are out there, find out for yourselves. That's why this health system is the way it is. So many people running to the doctors for every little thing, and getting pumped full of med's from closed minded doctors. Now I'm not saying that ALL doctors are like that, alot of them are becoming Naturopaths, because they are seeing the benefits of alternative medicines.Now this opens a whole other can of worms,between the Ministery of Health and the Naturopath Doctors.I Do believe that there is way too much alternative medicines out there. Some companies are putting herbs together that shouldn't be, and can be harmful. They are just taking advantage of the public turning to herbs, and want to cash in.The government is getting rid of about 400 companies because of it. The one that I'm with, is one of the ones that are going to be left standing.I know I went way off topic about milk, but I just wanted to make a point.All I can say Jo-Jo is educate yourself, go to your Health Store ,ask questions, go to Chapters or what ever book store is close to you, and read up on Natural Health.Suki


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Thanks Suki. There isn't much more research i can do with this lactose thing of mine. I beleived the doctor when he said i wasn't lactose intolerant so i went ahead and drank some milk... duh.... i could barely walk for 3 days because of the intense pain. That's all the research i need!


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:O.k. I don't have D when i drink milk. Can't remember the last time I had D. I get very painful intestines if i drink milk and gastro doc says i'm not lactose intolerant. What do you think about this?


LI generally doesn't much symptoms in anyone and when it does, gas is the main one, so he is probably right about that. But I don't know what causes the pain. Does butter cause the pain?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Some of the most famous work on lactose intoolerance is done by Levitt and his control group usually drinks milk with aspartame while the experimental group drinks milk with lactase and then he doesn't find much difference between the two groups. As far as I am concerned Aspartame causes pain and gas in me and IO bet even If I was lactose intolerant you wouldn't find many differences in my symptoms whether I drank 3 cups of milk or a 16 oz bottle of diet 7-up. I just had diet 7 up yesterday after a long time and it caused pain and abdominal cramping (a symptom I rarely suffer from) as well as gas


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I get very gasy, and pass a lot of it. I don't get pain from butter, but then again we don't eat butter like we drink milk. I can avoid the bloatedness,gas and painful intestines by not eating foods that contain lots of lactose. Last week I ate a large ice cream cone and the gas and pain began a few hours after and lasted the whole next day. Doesn't that sound like lactose intolerance? I am 1/2 american indian, my mother, sister and one brother are lactose intolerant. Sounds like lactose intolerance to me. My daughter has D and very painful stomach after drinking milk.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Then I would say you are lactose intlerant, so don't have any more dairy. If it causes you that much pain..stop! Listen to your body!! There is a guide you can pick up at the health store or department in the supermarket, on want you can eat that dosen't contain dairy, or I'm sure you can find a guide on the internet ...try this site http://www.freedomyou.com If you type in "lactose intolerant" in the search bar, you might find something there.What I mean about educate yourself....expand your way of thinking in all aspects of your health. Look at what your eating,the combinations of foods, what your drinking? Pop is totaly bad for you..have ice tea instead,water,100% real fruit or veggie juice. If you drink coffee, drink decaf instead,drink herbal teas. Stop eating processed foods all together!Have your 5 fruits and veggies(lots of dark green veggies) a day along with,lean meats, poultry, fish, grains,and last but not least detox your system and drink ALOT of water!What ever health problems you are going through is going to eventually stop, if you treat your body right.Suki


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi Suki. Thanks for all the good info you are providing.


> quote: If you drink coffee, drink decaf instead,drink herbal teas.


I did and chamomile gave me heart spasms or did something to my heart which I could feel


> quote: Have your 5 fruits and veggies(lots of dark green veggies) a day


What if you are fructose intolerant. Any advice from you health folks would be appreciated.jo jo I think you have atleast mild lactose intolerance even if the breath hydrogen tests (I assume your doc did that?) don't show that.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Aspartame causes pain and gas


Aspartame cannot cause gas and I doubt it causes pain.


> quote: Last week I ate a large ice cream cone and the gas and pain began a few hours after and lasted the whole next day. Doesn't that sound like lactose intolerance?


You could get a lactose intolerance test to determine whether you malabsorb lactose and to what degree. I'm not sure how it can cause pain. That almost certainly is from another cause (IBS?).


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

flux, I really don't know whether to respond to you. You left me hanging out on a limb and will probably do so again. I assume you are doing what you see as your your duty- to correct any misinformation as you see so I will leave it at that. I could really discuss it with you but I won't.Suki- you were the "health" folks I was referring to. I would really appreciate your advice


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey Bonniei...I'm doing the best I can on giving good infomation







I just don't want you guy's to think I'm some kind of Quack! LOL! I'll find out about fructose intolerant, and I'll get back to you.Suki


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I don't think you are a quack. You sound sincere enough - like you believe in your cause. I haven't checked your profile though. Do you work for the company?If not did you have IBS and if so what kind and is it gone? The colonic enema thing is a bit too much for me though.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I just checked your profile. Keep the info coming though.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

O.k Bonniei...your going to have to find out which fruits are safe to eat. Apples should be o.k, but not the really sweet ones, bananas on the other hand have alot of natural sugars. The reason you had some pain after having diet 7-up is because there is fructose in it.I found out that fructose could be the reason a lot of people suffer from gas, pain and bloating.Find out more go to http://www.newswise.com/search-1.htm type in fructose Suki


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I find bananas are ok to eat but not apples- not unpeeled anyway. One year I decided to follow the rule, "An apple a day keeps the doctor away" and that was when I started getting diarrhea! Eating healthy is not always good you know







Thanks for the info.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

no, doctor did not do a hydrogen test. He seems to be convinced that i'm not lactose intolerant. I don't think i need one to tell me i'm lactose intolerant or not. Whatever the test says i know i can't drink a glass of milk, tried it many many times. Can't drink milk, can't eat beans, can't eat eggs, that i know 100%.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It could be the fat in the milk. Do you have the same reaction to skim milk, jo-jo? If your insurance pays for it insist on the test being done. Atleast I was glad to get it confirmed that I was intolerant to something. Although they do these tests with a pretty high amount of lactose in it so if you asre mildly intolerant the test may not detect it. And I can see that avoiding the food seems to solve your problem so you feel , "Why bother?" It is just that you might be depriving yourself of a source of calcium. Look at me talking and rambling on! I avoid milk and dairy products like the plague except when I have pizza which I love and butter which comes with French food even though the tests hhave show me not to be lactose intolerant!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I drink lactose free milk so i am not depriving myself, i love milk. I can eat pizza with no problem,the fat doesn't bother me in it. Hard cheese is ok but i have to watch the amount of soft like brie, i understand soft cheese contains more lactose. I make sure i get all the vitamins i need so for that i'm ok. I didn't know i wasn't supposed to have pain with lactose intolerance, i thought it came together. My daughter also has pain when she drinks milk along with the D and gas. According to Flux pain and lactose intolerance don't go together. I guess ibs runs in the family!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I think people without IBS that have these intolerances don't have pain. One thing that has been discovered in IBS patients is abnormal pooling of gas takes place- i.e the gas might gather in pockets, for example. I think the constant distension in these pockets makes us hypersensitive to our bodies and starts disturbing our system and the body sends signals of pain instead of mere discomfort. People without IBS just feel discomfort.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually there is some research that suggests that people with ibs report discomfort rather than pain.tom


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Then what are all these reports about pain? Also perhaps the gas exits through the normal people with lactose intolerance in the normal transit time and they feel no discomfort because it doesn't get trapped in pockets.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

ok flux, aspartame does not cause gas.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I think the research is getting better. In the past people were given the choice of pain or no pain. Now they're given more choice and can indicate no pain, psin, or discomfort?tom


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Bonniei..now that you mention it, about eating apples...my girlfriend once had an apple when she was 6 years old and she became VERY ill.Banana's are very high in natural sugars, that's good that you can have them.That article on milk finally is on the "Alive"web site http://www.alivepublishing.com Click on any link on the right hand side, go to the search bar on the right again..type in "The truth about Milk" Then click on Magazine 2003 at the bottom of the list. After you read up on that go back to the search bar and search anything else you might want to find out about. If they don't have anything on what your looking for,they will eventually...they are a health magazine, just check back every month.Suki


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I think my intestines are more sensitive than "normal" people. I'm sure it's normal for beans to cause gas, my hubby eats them, he gets gas but no pain, lets go of gas and it's gone Me, i eat beans... i get gas... i start to get pain... more pain... more gas...feels like all the air is getting trapped in there... on the floor unable to move because of pain... sharp pain like a knife cutting thrue me kind of pain. I get like this with eggs also. Gotta be extremely sensitive intestines.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I crave bananas for some reason.My intestines get very sensitive with carbonation.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

well, i'm just gonna add my two cents worth to this already really long thread. first of all, it is so true that one man's (woman's) meat is another's poison: i have no probs with fat and in fact, if i eliminate fat from my diet than i C-up pretty quickly. i live and breathe olive oil, for example. i also have no probs with cooked onions, garlic, leeks and shallots but if i so much as look at raw cabbage i'm bent over double for a week (ie: coleslaw). i avoid cow dairy products but occasionally have ice cream, my weakness and it doesn't provoke any problems, in fact, helps me to digest my meal and with my eastern european/russian bloodlines, i know i'm not lactose intolerant but avoid dairy for basic health reasons. butter is NOT the same as having milk or cheese, just like yoghurt is often tolerated by those with lactose intolerance; something happens in the process of butter-making which makes it easier to digest and Bonniei: i don't get it, don't you spend much time in India? i am of the thought that almost all fat used in certain indian cooking is butter, altho i guess ghee has the butterfat skimmed off ......also, french food (i'm in paris now, actually) is NOT synonymous with butter, especially south of lyon where it's all about olive oil! anyway, it is a funny thing as i can eat white cannelli beans with no difficulties but other beans cause me much distress and the list of good and bad goes on and on. i avoid cauliflower (indian cuisine reference, again!) but can have cooked broccoli. my intestines are all a great mystery to moi. g-


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Bonniei...to answer your question, maybe I did have IBS, but I didn't put a name to it. When I was a kid I was always constipated.Travel on the road on family vacations, always looking for a bathroom..to see if I can go. With all this milk thing...now I know why I had C. I drank so much milk back then, also the diet consisted of T.V. dinners, steak, potatoes,cream corn, beacon,eggssome vegtables etc. I can't eat beans without having gas afterwards, but alot of people are like that. Stress was another factor later on in life.I believe that it's all having to do with what you eat or what your putting yourself through. Finding out what your body can take and what it can't. I really believe That Doctor's but a name to it, and people just ran with it. Thinking that they are strapped to this condition for the rest of their lives.About a month ago I had a couple spells of really bad gas, and I know it was something I ate. I think it was the combination of salad and pizza. It build up so bad that I had to go and lay down to work it out. God , it hurt! I started thinking that I 'm having problem digesting, so I've order "Mediterranean Synergy". I product that I sell, that helps with digestion.With all these pains , gas ,bloating, C,D...not to mention the intolerances of lactose,fructose, and I'm sure there are more intolerances that we don't even know about...It starts from one thing...a toxic colon and unhealthy organisms..do to our modern technology, poor food supply,overuse of antibiotics,and all the toxins,poisons, and other stresses that we are forced to deal with.I'm on a mission to get everybody healthy and get their bodies back to a normal state.If you start with my cleansing program...you go on it for about 6 months to a year,depending how toxic you are. After that it's just maintance. Eventually you won't need to take do it anymore, because your body will be back to a normal state.If you want more information, just e-mail me and I'll send you a health flyer on it.That goes for anybody.Suki


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

ghitta, Indian food is cooked mainly in oil and the part of the country my parents originate from (the south) we make vegetrables with very little oil. My husband's side uses a lot of oil. Of course Indian restaurant food is different from home cooked meals just like French food. All the French food you get in this country is made with butter- none of the more provencal influence.Ghee is another matter all together. It is pure butter fat- no milk solids. Tortillas fried in ghee. Yum!I spend most of my time in this country- maybe a month or two in India every year,


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Dec 24, 2002)

For those that asked for it and are interested, I created a "Slow Motility" discussion under the constipation group to break out this topic.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

CityLady has already started a thread.Check out http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=26;t=001405


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

bonniei - thanks for the clarification. (no pun intended = clarified butter....) i love indian food and make it often at home but only use oil and never ghee. altho, i do love my butter (that eastern european thing again) - LOL. it is quite true that much french cooking in north america is butter based but i'm lucky that i get to live in the palm beach area where lovely restaurants abound using olive oil in their cooking. i've never been to india myself, only restaurants, hence my ignorance. g-


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Was that a clarified pun then?









I am getting the handg of it.What I would give to live in a civilized part of the country. Palm Beach sounds just great.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Dec 24, 2002)

bonniei - I didn't see that. Thanks for posting the link.


----------

